# Buttons on a Lathe



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

So my sister was talking to me and telling me how expensive wood buttons are at her crochet supply store, and asked me if i can turn some. I had no idea how to chuck them up and the shape, but after some tries, i figured it out. they are made of Olive wood and i think bloodwood, 2" diameter. they are made to be decorative on scrafs and such.. tung oil finish.. Comments??


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

you made these?
wow im inpressed:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> you made these?
> wow im inpressed:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yup, it was a challenge, but worth the reaction of sister... They sell them $10-$15 each at her supply store, these I made for her birthday, she said she can't let them go...lol


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

These look great (and I grew up in the home of a tailor, so I know buttons :laughing

However ... not sure how much your sister considers "expensive", but a simple Google search led me to plenty of sources that charge less than $4 for a dozen buttons.

_edit ... my bad, I didn't realize these are 2" diameter ... it seems there is a sudden price jump when you go from 1.75" (about $15 per dozen) to 2" diameter ...

_


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

OK, so how did you do it?

I might have to try this.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

jam chuck?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Yup, jam chuck, I turned a cylinder, sliced off pucks and turns a mini bowl to shape the buttons.. .


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> These look great (and I grew up in the home of a tailor, so I know buttons :laughing
> 
> However ... not sure how much your sister considers "expensive", but a simple Google search led me to plenty of sources that charge less than $4 for a dozen buttons.
> 
> edit ... my bad, I didn't realize these are 2" diameter ... it seems there is a sudden price jump when you go from 1.75" (about $15 per dozen) to 2" diameter ...


I think she was referencing retail store you walk in, there are always cheaper items with a.simple search of the web, but I couldn't resist the challenge...


----------



## davidpensfan87 (Apr 16, 2012)

You could also use double sided tape specially designed for wood turning and adhere it to a wast block on a faceplate or chuck. 
Those are very beautiful. Good job!!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

davidpensfan87 said:


> You could also use double sided tape specially designed for wood turning and adhere it to a wast block on a faceplate or chuck.
> Those are very beautiful. Good job!!


That's the first thing I tried, but with a bowl shape, u can only turn one side, that's why a jam chuck worked best...


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice work. I had no idea wooden buttons sold for such a price. 

Rus, you should be selling buttons. :icon_smile:

The first picture did not give an idea of the scale, but the jam chuck does.

I could do a set of these for someone, but I would not want to be turning out the same old buttons day after day. Too boring.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Nice work. I had no idea wooden buttons sold for such a price.
> 
> Rus, you should be selling buttons. :icon_smile:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I won't be making these unless someone asks for them...


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Those are very nice! My wife crochets and would approve. In fact, I ought to try some....once I get my lathe fixed, that is....


----------



## davidpensfan87 (Apr 16, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> That's the first thing I tried, but with a bowl shape, u can only turn one side, that's why a jam chuck worked best...


Oh I see now, I thought that one side was flat. Now that you mentioned it, I can see it now.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

That was a nice post, Rus.
My wife just finished a sweater for our niece and she asked if I could spin some buttons....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> That was a nice post, Rus.
> My wife just finished a sweater for our niece and she asked if I could spin some buttons....


Thats awesome, post some photos when your done :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Your a talented man Rus, and try your hand at anything.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Your a talented man Rus, and try your hand at anything.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I always like a challenge lol


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jan 18, 2013)

Great job. Love the buttons. 

My wife does a lot of knitting. I am going to have to give this project a go. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Wow, those look great! Nice job Dema.


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

Grrr...I showed this thread to my wife....hmmmmmmm...*sighs*.....lol


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

blaineo said:


> Grrr...I showed this thread to my wife....hmmmmmmm...*sighs*.....lol


Haha, these were fun


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

blaineo said:


> Grrr...I showed this thread to my wife....hmmmmmmm...*sighs*.....lol


Yeah I learned that lesson a long time ago, only show her projects you want to do, or those that'll let you get a new tool. Lol
Rus those are just beautiful. I doubt you could buy any that looks like them at a retail place. Awesome job.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

rayking49 said:


> Yeah I learned that lesson a long time ago, only show her projects you want to do, or those that'll let you get a new tool. Lol
> Rus those are just beautiful. I doubt you could buy any that looks like them at a retail place. Awesome job.


Thanks ray, I was told by my sister that her customers were very pleased with the large button and the colors..


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Those are awesome. Great job!


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Yep you did good


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

I might have to come visit Dema and see how you made these.. LOL


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

blaineo said:


> I might have to come visit Dema and see how you made these.. LOL


That would be no problem, next time I turn buttons ill make a video for YouTube


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> That would be no problem, next time I turn buttons ill make a video for YouTube


Might take ya up on that...lol


----------



## OscarPhilips (Jan 8, 2013)

Great job. I am glad my mom does not read this forum.


----------



## Ben M (Apr 19, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> That would be no problem, next time I turn buttons ill make a video for YouTube


Please do!


----------

